# Old paint polishing basic.  Make old orange turn red



## abe lugo (Jul 21, 2014)

So i see there was a hub,bub about polishing paint on another post. Anyhow, i have had to polish paint out of necessity to match paint on some car projects, also after having to clear over parts, cut the clear and polish the haze out to a shine.

I basically use the 3m liquid rubbing compound and 3m glaze. People usually use cloth diapers for polishing, it just used some of the white wally world clean up rags.
These will run you about. 25.00 each, but they are professional products and will last a while. 

I saw that orange bike turned bright red in that other post and though to myself, i've done before, but not to a whole bike at once. 

I do however have some red fenders that were burned/oxidized to orange. 

First I dusted the fender and wiped a spot off, i really dont think i need to save the stripes, but i'll keep the polishing between the stripes.

I gave the fender a few dabs of the polishing liquid, wipe it on, let if lightly haze. Then start rubbing.
About twenty good rubs, take a look. Give it another go. You will notice the top coat start to soften and rub away, dont try to polish to a shine, if you see some haze or fading dont worry about it. The main thing is to try and lightly cut out or polish out the oxidized layer and start to expose the next clean layer.
When you get an even color, then you can use the 3M glaze to polish the piece to a shine, it will give a deep glossy look, almost a true wet look.

After that you can go in and hit it with a wax to protect the paint.

This just my take, that piece of fender was like five mins or less of polishing.

So the basic gist, use good product.
Be light at first, try not to burn through, thought original paint is usually thick enough to take a polishing.
The rubbing compound liquid cuts the layers and cleans the paint.
The glaze shines and polishes hazing out, more as a final step.
I recommend waxing last, but i didn't in these images.
The 3m product might be available online or at a local paint jobber.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow turned out great! We used the 3M products for the wet sanding/buffing process in our bodyshop too, good quality stuff.

Darcie


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jul 22, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks abe

That's much appreciated.


----------



## kos22us (Jul 22, 2014)

im sure the entire forum can make good use of this info & appreciates you passing passing it out


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 22, 2014)

*this is just one way, Im sure others have other ways of doing it.*

I found an article about using Meguiar's Mirror Glaze #7 Show Car Glaze. The 3M Glaze is probably really similar. Just another way of doing it. The thing on this link is it seems like he is pushing all kinds of other products, but if you actually read it, it make sense about preserving old paint. 

Note that I did this by hand and didn't burn through, Burning through is when you have thin spots and metal shows up. Also if you take a look at the pics, the polish clean up some of them metal as well. burning through can happen on creases, over edges and corners, basically you are suppose to tape those areas off with blue tape and go over them last. If I was to polish heavily over the pinstripes, I would burn through them.


Another thing since I did it by hand, there is less chance of the chips lifting up.  you can see in the pics I went over and none of the chips lifted.

I'm just adding things I remember about doing this in my edits.

On other thing is that this mainly works on smooth oxidized/ faded paint. If you have something you dipped in oxalic acid. Make sure you neutralize it first, then wash it with soap water. using this will NOT remove any rust or bumps under paint, you're basically just cleaning a layer of paint on the top.

If you do any type of dipping for rust and the paint stays, dry it as best you can then let it dry a day in the sun, because the paint has softened and you don't want to pull it up.

BTW, this what car painters use to polish the clear coat when a car is painted.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 22, 2014)

I did this once and had good success with No. 7 Rubbing Compound but I can't hardly find that stuff anymore. It was American made too!


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jul 22, 2014)

I always used Meguirars Pre Wax cleaner and a terrycloth towel with good results in turning chalky orange back into red


----------



## Boris (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for making this info available Abe! I've had success removing oxidation, but my process was much more long and drawn out. Your method will save me time and effort on my next project.
Will also try the Meguirars Pre Wax Cleaner as well. Thanks rockabillyjay!


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2014)

I have used 3m liquid glaze and it works great on cars.


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 22, 2014)

*Ive learned so much here on the cabe its only fair right?*

Between all the great stories and info, im just passing info on to the next guy. Either way you still need to put in your own elbow grease to get polishing down, that is why there are guys that just do that for a living, yes that job exists. But likewise it is all trial and error. My main thing is you gotta try it for yourself and see if this works for you, if not hire someone to do it for you, it not for everyone.
For example if i had one of those those high end motobikes, with nice salvageable original paint. I would have a pro paint guy clean it up for me. There is always that chance i may ruin it.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks Abe.  I appreciate you taking the time to share this.


----------



## spoker (Aug 12, 2014)

there are 3 steps that alot of time people arent told about properly,this pretains to old paint not a new paint job,alot of the commercial grade manufactuers have good products,first step is to use a cleaner,better known as rubbing compound,second step is polishing using polish,polish does not remove any material,thid step is to seal and protect the finish,a good carnuba works well,becareful of some of the show car [glaze] as it doesnt last long,old no7 is usually good for about a week and needs to be done again,on a side note i use 3m finesent for all my middle steps,stuff is awesome but might be hard to find now


----------

